# Second hand furniture?



## littlejools

Hi, I am just about to rent an flat in Madrid and wondered if anyone knows of any places where I can look for second hand furniture and stuff? I was reading a forum (not sure if it was this one!) a little while ago about second hand cars and someone mentioned a website to look at. It was Spanish and had loads of sections of things for sale but I can't for the life of me remember what it was called! Anyway, I realise that they are not as into the second hand market as we are in England but I thought I'd would try as I don't want to furnish my flat top to bottom in IKEA, not cos of the cost but because of the lack of soul!!!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## xabiaxica

littlejools said:


> Hi, I am just about to rent an flat in Madrid and wondered if anyone knows of any places where I can look for second hand furniture and stuff? I was reading a forum (not sure if it was this one!) a little while ago about second hand cars and someone mentioned a website to look at. It was Spanish and had loads of sections of things for sale but I can't for the life of me remember what it was called! Anyway, I realise that they are not as into the second hand market as we are in England but I thought I'd would try as I don't want to furnish my flat top to bottom in IKEA, not cos of the cost but because of the lack of soul!!!
> Thanks in advance.


maybe it was MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Muebles . Venta de muebles de segunda mano . muebles de ocasión a los mejores precios.


----------



## littlejools

Nope it wasn't that one but I shall have a gander, thanks.


----------



## brocher

Or these - 

Free Ads & Online Classifieds, Buy & Sell Classified Ads in Spain | Friday-Ad.es

http://www.segundamano.es/hogar-madrid/?ca=28_s&w=1&th=1&od=0&q=&x=1&st=a

Any time I've looked, prices have been as high as new stuff!


----------



## mrypg9

brocher said:


> Or these -
> 
> Free Ads & Online Classifieds, Buy & Sell Classified Ads in Spain | Friday-Ad.es
> 
> http://www.segundamano.es/hogar-madrid/?ca=28_s&w=1&th=1&od=0&q=&x=1&st=a
> 
> Any time I've looked, prices have been as high as new stuff!


You probably aren't interested but as I know you are in the Marbella area, there is a marvellous second-hand furniture store on the A7, left-hand side towards Estepona.

It's called Jeans' Emporium....well, it used to be, now it's simply 'Jean's Second Hand Shop'. Jean, a wonderfully gravel-voiced woman who sits under a No Smoking notice with a Benson and Hedges in her hand, explained she changed the name 'as no-one seemed to know what an emporium was'....

She has a wonderful selection of interesting pieces for sale, good stuff too. We've bought stuff from her. Not that cheap but very good vfm.


----------



## Alcalaina

littlejools said:


> Hi, I am just about to rent an flat in Madrid and wondered if anyone knows of any places where I can look for second hand furniture and stuff? I was reading a forum (not sure if it was this one!) a little while ago about second hand cars and someone mentioned a website to look at. It was Spanish and had loads of sections of things for sale but I can't for the life of me remember what it was called! Anyway, I realise that they are not as into the second hand market as we are in England but I thought I'd would try as I don't want to furnish my flat top to bottom in IKEA, not cos of the cost but because of the lack of soul!!!
> Thanks in advance.


Try the Rastro - Madrid's famous Sunday street market. I'm pretty sure they do furniture!

El Rastro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

